# Is This Guy For Real?



## iJosh (11/5/12)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mount-lawle...20z-/1002176023


----------



## Robbo2234 (11/5/12)

HAHAHAHAH Gold!

love the walker blacklabel too!


----------



## iJosh (11/5/12)

Jessy needs to go viral


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/12)

why is he wearing a wetsuit _and_ vinyl pants?


----------



## Lecterfan (11/5/12)

So his muscles stay nice and compressed while he kickboxes you to bits and makes love to your woman and gives a latin-dance class *all at the same time*.

I think I'll give him some free advertising on FB.


----------



## evildrakey (11/5/12)

That guy needs less homo and more APA...


----------



## Gar (11/5/12)

haha thats great shot number 2 is the best IMO

I'm surprised there's none with just him on there.


----------



## potof4x (11/5/12)

Advertising genius!


----------



## glenwal (11/5/12)

omgz that is fully sick cuz.

lolz


----------



## sponge (11/5/12)

Looks like he'd get along pretty well with the Fairbrass brothers (Right said fred)



Sponge


----------



## Feldon (11/5/12)

Looks like the pics are taken outside a remand centre.


----------



## QldKev (11/5/12)

looks like he got dressed at the pink parrot


----------



## Adam Howard (11/5/12)

Robbo2234 said:


> love the walker *blue*label too!



Gold. I wonder who he's aiming to target with the modelling?


----------



## DU99 (11/5/12)

anyone told him he is dreaming about his price and most likely drinks southwark


----------



## booargy (11/5/12)

thats Ford owners for ya. h34r:


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Classic  ..Showed the guys at work and they sent him an email.

"Duz dat fully sik poofter costume and bottle of Jonnie cum wif da car dude.."

Then they tried to prank him but his phone rang out. Probably sick of people phoning him to give him shit.


----------



## Stormahead (11/5/12)

Any publicity is good publicity

Sad part is, I bet that car actually sells for more than hes asking now


----------



## hsb (11/5/12)

Looks like my neighbours (and their cars) sadly for me.

Performance cars and silly looking wheels is all totally lost on me, my favourite cars are Austins, Triumphs etc and dressing like Freddie Mercury to drive one just doesn't make sense on any level.

Nice job on calling, this guy will be global by late afternoon I'd imagine.


----------



## evildrakey (11/5/12)

hsb said:


> Looks like my neighbours (and their cars) sadly for me.
> 
> Performance cars and silly looking wheels is all totally lost on me, my favourite cars are Austins, Triumphs etc and dressing like Freddie Mercury to drive one just doesn't make sense on any level.
> 
> Nice job on calling, this guy will be global by late afternoon I'd imagine.



Speaking of cars... I need a new one...

Looking for heaps of towing capacity (needs to tow 750kg and not break a sweat)
Comfortable cab - sat nav, stereo, leather seats...

Any recommendations under 60k?
No trolling pls...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/12)

a honda jazz should do it.


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Stormahead said:


> Any publicity is good publicity
> 
> Sad part is, I bet that car actually sells for more than hes asking now



Shit yeh..especially if that costume and bottle of Jonnie comes with it...


----------



## evildrakey (11/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> a honda jazz should do it.



Pro-tip there


----------



## iJosh (11/5/12)

A work mate tried calling too, unfortunately no answer...


----------



## malt_shovel (11/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> why is he wearing a wetsuit _and_ vinyl pants?



It looks like he has some major bangel action happening there as well.

Nice


----------



## iJosh (11/5/12)

I had to post this...


----------



## sponge (11/5/12)

Nice loafers...

Wish I was his mate.


----------



## homebrewkid (11/5/12)

i dont know what looks worse the shitbox ford or the bloke sitting next to it


seriously my vp commodore wagon v6 kicks my mates xr6 turbo they are just shitboxes with no real go he gets real pissed when i beat him off the lights too


----------



## sp0rk (11/5/12)

I Don't know what's wrong with his XR6t then
i had a VR v6 wagon, and a workmate's XR6t is about 11billionty times faster than my commonwhore was
that being said, i'd never buy a ford or holden again if my life depended on it


----------



## Adam Howard (11/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> Speaking of cars... I need a new one...
> 
> Looking for heaps of towing capacity (needs to tow 750kg and not break a sweat)
> Comfortable cab - sat nav, stereo, leather seats...
> ...



SV6 Holden Ute. Thunder edition comes with leather bolstered seats and sat nav. I drive a normal SV6 and it's fantastic!


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

iJosh said:


> Jessy needs to go viral




Is that you Yob????


----------



## bignath (11/5/12)

I reckon it's "speedie".


----------



## QldKev (11/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i dont know what looks worse the shitbox ford or the bloke sitting next to it
> 
> 
> seriously my vp commodore wagon v6 kicks my mates xr6 turbo they are just shitboxes with no real go he gets real pissed when i beat him off the lights too




His xr6t must be screwed,
Stock xr6t 0-100km were very low 6's, with newer ones getting mid 5's... and super easy to mod to get a lot more power out of.
A VP sedan in excellent condition gets into the 8 secs


----------



## glenwal (11/5/12)

QldKev said:


> His xr6t must be screwed,


Could also be the driver.


----------



## mkstalen (11/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> Speaking of cars... I need a new one...
> 
> Looking for heaps of towing capacity (needs to tow 750kg and not break a sweat)
> Comfortable cab - sat nav, stereo, leather seats...
> ...



Just about anything medium sized or up should do it. UTE, SUV, Family sedan, 4WD. Hell, even my 2005 Impreza is rated to tow 900kg with a braked trailer. And a 2010 Holden Cruze (Diesel) is rated for 1200kg with a braked trailer (750kg un-braked).
http://www.redbook.com.au gives you this info for most cars less than 10 years old.

I'll be looking for something similar in the June sales. Will probably end up with an SUV of some sort, although I really do like the Skoda Octavia RS, but I think it'll be little beyond my budget.


----------



## yum beer (11/5/12)

QldKev said:


> His xr6t must be screwed,
> Stock xr6t 0-100km were very low 6's, with newer ones getting mid 5's... and super easy to mod to get a lot more power out of.
> A VP sedan in excellent condition gets into the 8 secs


+1 kev,

I own a BA XR6T, SWMBO approved. Runs 0-100 mid 5's without mods.

Should tell his mate how to find the go hard pedal.....


----------



## Muscovy_333 (11/5/12)

And he has got a "Batz" brewery necklace on...
Man Batz beer must be good!


----------



## Robbo2234 (11/5/12)

Truman said:


> Classic  ..Showed the guys at work and they sent him an email.
> 
> "Duz dat fully sik poofter costume and bottle of Jonnie cum wif da car dude.."
> 
> Then they tried to prank him but his phone rang out. Probably sick of people phoning him to give him shit.




so did we! I bet a heap of other ppl did too!!


----------



## RobboMC (11/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> Speaking of cars... I need a new one...
> 
> Looking for heaps of towing capacity (needs to tow 750kg and not break a sweat)
> Comfortable cab - sat nav, stereo, leather seats...
> ...




I take my big family camping, we tow all the gear in a very, very full box trailer which I
have put on a weighbridge and measured 700kg all up. We take a load of steel camp beds, fodling cahirs and tables, fridge, etc etc. and 7 bikes on the rig and a box on the roof. 

I tow it with a Toyota Prado. Never breaks a sweat and pulls it at 100 km/h all the way. I even have
to back off for the speed camera going up Mt White on the F3. Cost a lot less than 60k!


Yes, the fridge travels with a dozen full longnecks in it.


----------



## adz1179 (11/5/12)

Lol man that's classic. The second pic where he's holding the bottle is the best by far. "I have whiskey and turbo. You buy it"

It must be getting around. 500 page views around lunchtime to 1400 now. Top stuff


----------



## donburke (11/5/12)

has there been a price drop on the XR6 ? i thought it was $20k this morning


----------



## pk.sax (11/5/12)

I wish I'd seen it at work! lol. Would have been a super Friday.


----------



## Gar (11/5/12)

donburke said:


> has there been a price drop on the XR6 ? i thought it was $20k this morning



It was, he's dropped it 8000... I think he just wants the nightmare to be over now :lol:


----------



## proudscum (11/5/12)

ha ha ha ...breezer drinker by the looks.


----------



## donburke (11/5/12)

Gar said:


> It was, he's dropped it 8000... I think he just wants the nightmare to be over now :lol:




might be worth posting in the deal of the moment thread given the price reduction


----------



## Gar (11/5/12)

Tempting isn't it, and you get the bonus of meeting Jesse himself!


----------



## Bizier (11/5/12)

I just started my holiday at 7 this morning, and that is rivalling my initial joy. AWESOME.


----------



## donburke (11/5/12)

Gar said:


> Tempting isn't it, and you get the bonus of meeting Jesse himself!




you'll probably find that he has a lot in common with us homebrewers, 

drinking beverages made from malted barley is a good start !


----------



## Hippy (11/5/12)

I asked him why he was selling his fully sick wheelz and he sayz he needz to upgrade hiz gold chain.


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Gar said:


> It was, he's dropped it 8000... I think he just wants the nightmare to be over now :lol:



No that price is for car only. Its $20k for car, costume, gold chain and bottle of Jonnie. He probably sold the rest seperately..


----------



## DKS (11/5/12)

I didnt realize people like this realy exist. I thought it was just on the TV like that Pizza comedy show. Im still laughing at this guy.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (11/5/12)

DKS said:


> I didnt realize people like this realy exist. I thought it was just on the TV like that Pizza comedy show. Im still laughing at this guy.
> Daz



Bullshit Daz. We've all seen you getting around kilcoy dressed like the jesse. :lol:


I reckon we invite him to the chrissy swap.


----------



## iJosh (11/5/12)

Please note he is also a Jessy with a 'y'............. Bahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaa!!! The gift that keeps on giving! Thanks Jessy!


----------



## The Village Idiot (11/5/12)

Truman said:


> Classic  ..Showed the guys at work and they sent him an email.
> 
> "Duz dat fully sik poofter costume and bottle of Jonnie cum wif da car dude.."
> 
> Then they tried to prank him but his phone rang out. Probably sick of people phoning him to give him shit.




Holy shit.... haven't laughed so much for ages.... too funny Truman


----------



## kjparker (11/5/12)

back up to 12k now...


----------



## DKS (11/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Bullshit Daz. We've all seen you getting around kilcoy dressed like the jesse. :lol:
> 
> 
> I reckon we invite him to the chrissy swap.


Hahahh! Busted! Around our parts we like to pull our chaps on backwards. Bahahah!
Daz


He could be a missing Village People person form the 80s.


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/12)

When I was a teenager my Dad's Riley 2.6 cooked the engine but being a bit of a mechanic Dad discovered that he could drop an Austin Healey 3000 sports car engine block with all the bling straight onto the crankcase - which he did ( he used to do all his own work such as grinding valves by hand etc ). The car itself looked like a rusty heap of shyte, not like the classy shot above - and he delighted in totally dragging off da hoons in their Cortinas etc at traffic lights - the acceleration was awesome, like being whacked in the back by a horse. 

Ah the good old days. He never got picked up by the traffic police because he was the traffic police. B)


----------



## stux (11/5/12)

Robbo2234 said:


> HAHAHAHAH Gold!
> 
> love the walker blacklabel too!



Looks like Blue Label to me


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Stux said:


> Looks like Blue Label to me




Yeh it is. That stuff is about $260.00 a bottle.


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/12)

Dude looks more like homo more than gangsta, not that there's anything wrong with that, of course


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/12)

Some of my best friends are lesbians, just like me: short hair, flannelette shirts, predilection for pu$$y, ...... B)


----------



## bradsbrew (11/5/12)

Truman said:


> Yeh it is. That stuff is about $260.00 a bottle.



In scotch terms is the blue ok ?


----------



## Adam Howard (11/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> In scotch terms is the blue ok ?



All JW stuff is pretty shite. It used to be well into the $200 mark but they've since dropped it to under $200 due to it not being worth over that. You can get 21yo scotch's for that price point that take a big dump on Blue Label, Glenlivet is one. All JW stuff dropped in price around 6 months ago.


----------



## jyo (11/5/12)

Listen to you all. That guy is the inner jyo that wants to escape. Let him and his awesomeness be. 

Besides, we all dress like that in Perth.


----------



## pk.sax (11/5/12)

Suppose bland is not the new black anymore...

Irish whiskey over scotch for me anyday


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/5/12)

Fuckme, that is the best car ad ever, I laughed my arse of so much my face is aching from the laughter. Also posted it on FB for and extra giggle.


----------



## pmunny (11/5/12)

if its not viral by tomorrow morning i'll fly to perth and buy it myself. what a douchebag and +1 on the glenlivet


----------



## Doubleplugga (11/5/12)

blue label is very overrated. it is a blend after all. i will take a single malt any day. as they say the worst single malt is better than the best blend!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/5/12)

jyo said:


> Listen to you all. That guy is the inner jyo that wants to escape. Let him and his awesomeness be.
> 
> Besides, we all dress like that in Perth.


True the guy is a Arimdale legenko!!
Jyo if you dessed like that you could score.
WA attitude rocks !! h34r: Nobody mentiones Qld, Vic or the Nsw.
We have the best bogans.
Nev


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/5/12)

I have a fully sick morry 1000 ute.....comes with extractors and an 1 3/4 " SU... and super wide rims and rubber....we are taling 185/75/14 here, twice as wide as original

Can do 120km/hr....

0-100 in 2 stubbies


----------



## kelbygreen (11/5/12)

and you wear ass less chaps in them to hey stu. Thats not a brown leather strip down the centre of the seat


----------



## dougsbrew (11/5/12)

he reminds me of this guy


----------



## wambesi (11/5/12)

Anyone save all the pics? Looks like he pulled it.


----------



## jyo (11/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> True the guy is a Arimdale legenko!!
> Jyo if you dessed like that you could score.
> WA attitude rocks !! h34r: Nobody mentiones Qld, Vic or the Nsw.
> We have the best bogans.
> Nev



Mate, that guy has nothing on Ledgenko. :lol:


----------



## pmunny (11/5/12)

wambesi said:


> Anyone save all the pics? Looks like he pulled it.


shattered....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/5/12)

jyo said:


> Mate, that guy has nothing on Ledgenko. :lol:


Umm yeah


----------



## dkaos (11/5/12)

wambesi said:


> Anyone save all the pics? Looks like he pulled it.


Doubt anyone would admit to that lol


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/5/12)

Tell me someone saved the pics.....

This guy should be the AHB mascot.


----------



## benno1973 (11/5/12)

I still have the ad up in my browser, so back by popular demand... Jessy!!...


----------



## Truman42 (11/5/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I still have the ad up in my browser, so back by popular demand... Jessy!!...



Suuuurrrrrrre you did.....  You had them saved in your My Pictures folder didnt you??


----------



## benno1973 (11/5/12)

Truman said:


> Suuuurrrrrrre you did.....  You had them saved in your My Pictures folder didnt you??



Locked in the spank bank for those 'lonely' times.


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/12)

Bummer, missed all the fun.

Damn you, RDO's!!!!

The guys at work (office trollteam) would've loved this shit.


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> Speaking of cars... I need a new one...
> 
> Looking for heaps of towing capacity (needs to tow 750kg and not break a sweat)
> Comfortable cab - sat nav, stereo, leather seats...
> ...


I've pulled over 300kg with my excel. The value on them is around $2k, so if you buy 3 of them to pull the 750kg you should have enough cash left to retrim them in leather.
You may need to take a few trips though.


----------



## Zizzle (12/5/12)

Put this song on while perusing the thread.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (12/5/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I still have the ad up in my browser, so back by popular demand... Jessy!!...



Something was still up alright.... h34r:


----------



## goomboogo (12/5/12)

wambesi said:


> Anyone save all the pics? Looks like he pulled it.



I don't think he ever stops pulling it.


----------



## Dazza88 (12/5/12)

Was i beaten? Surely someone mentioned this . . .


----------



## tigertunes (12/5/12)

Does somebody have a screenshot of the ad?


----------



## benno1973 (12/5/12)

I don't know why I put myself up for ridicule, but here goes...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/5/12)

Did anyone get through on his mobile???

He will have to change numbers now surely...


----------



## Gar (12/5/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I don't know why I put myself up for ridicule, but here goes...



You wouldn't happen to have a lock of his pubic hair too would you Kaiser :lol:


----------



## winkle (12/5/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Did anyone get through on his mobile???
> 
> He will have to change numbers now surely...



You just want to know where he got the trousers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/5/12)

Gar said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a lock of his pubic hair too would you Kaiser :lol:


Jesse lives just down the road from Kaiser, just say,n.
Nev


----------



## Truman42 (12/5/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I don't know why I put myself up for ridicule, but here goes...
> 
> View attachment 54495



Cuz you love that shit......


----------



## tigertunes (12/5/12)

Thanks Kaiser.

Looks like this dude is shorter than his 'phulli sikk' falcon is high


----------



## QldKev (19/5/12)

Looks like Jesse's other car

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city...tion/1002356576


----------



## WarmBeer (19/5/12)

QldKev said:


> Looks like Jesse's other car
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city...tion/1002356576


Nice one, Kev. But I think this one's an obvious troll.

When was the last time it snowed in Sydney, as per the photo...


----------



## robbo5253 (19/5/12)

and sun e when did we have left hand drive excels?


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/12)

a troll? Surely not!


----------



## goomboogo (19/5/12)

And I had just emailed an offer. One day, I will find the dinosaur swift I've been searching for.


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/12)

It does a very fast 100k downhill.....


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> It does a very fast 100k downhill.....


yeah "100k's and hour"


----------



## bignath (19/5/12)

'some damage due to prehistoric fighting'...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## warra48 (19/5/12)

Well, I'm so glad the future of Australia is secured.
With him in the breeding stock, we'll stay ahead of the rest of the world for sure.

Unfortunately, my daughter already has a husband. 
If she was still single, I'd be chasing this guy down for her, no sweat.

And the bonus, she'd be riding in style in that great looking Ford.


----------

